# Fluval Planted 3.0 settings



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello, I think I am confused! ha ha - I have a 17.1 gallon (lifeguard aquatics rimless tank) 24lx12wx14h with the Fluval Planted 3.0 LED fixture, low tech, heavily planted with low light plants. It has been cycled for over 9 months, but now getting some algae. After researching, it seems I may not have my lights adjusted properly. I am confused as to what is best; the preset for planted tanks, adjusting the number of hours the lights are on to 6-8 hrs per day, or adjusting the % down by 40% (which I read on a u-tube video plant guy!). Or none of the above!?!

Any recommendations please, much appreciated.


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

PS _ I read the post on settings, but am still unsure of what would work for my tank. It seems the preset planted could be too many hours at those percentages; should decrease the % of each by 10% maybe and also add a longer siesta?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I cater the light intensity more to what I'm growing than anything. I have one tank with mostly Anubias and other epiphytes that peaks around 50%, in my tanks with stems I'll peak closer to the high 60's. And it's a process, you have to monitor plant vs algae growth and adjust accordingly. I don't think there's a one size fits all setting that would be ideal for every tank.


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, that is helpful, thank you! So do you adjust a combination of the light % and duration? Is there like some sort of minimum or maximum hours the lights should be on per day at say 40-50%? Is the planted preset a good place to start then? I guess I need to be more patient!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, in my own tanks I pretty much try to have a little low light (5-10%) on before I leave for work in the morning so I can do a visual inspection. This holds for several hours, then they ramp up for a couple of hours, then ramp down the 20's for 3, then back up about the time I'll be home from work (8.5 hours later). It's technically a 12 hour photoperiod, but only half of that with much intensity. And none of this is set in stone, I've had these things for 8 months and still find myself tinkering with the settings.


----------



## eethomp (Jul 20, 2020)

I came to ask about the same fixture. I have the 22W version on a 10g. I can confirm that the preset for planted tanks results in an algae farm, even with EI and CO2. 🙄 

I'm currently trying a 1 hour ramp-up, 6 hours of light, a 1 hour ramp-down, and then enough warm and cool white light to see the fish in the evening, about 20%.

Does anyone know whether the blue LEDs contribute to algae? Someone at LFS suggested I run without the blue as well.


----------



## mmbb (Jul 22, 2020)

Blue light penetrates the water surface more effectively than red, and as such you require less blue (less than 30%)


----------

